# Regia Aeronautica



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, 

Anyone got Video of the RA in action?

Thanks 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 6, 2005)

The best you can do is go to http://www.archivioluce.com/ and register there, then you can search for key words like " Macchi" "Russia" etc, I am registered for a while and I saw a few of these.

I am surprised the many guncam available, some of these showing the Macchis and Fiats strafing fiercely the british ground forces in Africa.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

wow i didn't think computer graphics were around in those days...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks CB! 8)


----------



## JCS (May 21, 2005)

CB, I registered there and found a few but from what I can see you can only stream them, and my connection is so slow they wont even load. Do you know if theres any way I can download them from the site?


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2005)

It simply dont work, I try even with powerful download acceleration software but the java script files are not compatible for the operation
" save target as..."

I can see those at a decent speed because I have a 512 MB connection...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

I cant navigate the site too well..damn Spanish


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2005)

What spanish ????  ....that is ITALIAN language.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Is it?   Damn


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

I'm not going to live this down, someone who loves Italy doesn't even recognise the language!


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2005)

There is a say is Spanish that translated means something like that....."books dont bite"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Damn looking at it again I cant figure for the life of me why I thought it was Spanish...I need Rehab


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 6, 2013)

Ground strafing mission.

With Macchi MC202, sept 1942, english subtitles.

LiveLeak.com - Ground strafing mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

